# Lightroom Classic to Photoshop CC  for editing - menus greyed out



## HibbyAl (Nov 19, 2018)

Selecting 'Edit in Adobe Photoshop CC 2019' from Lightroom Classic I am unable to create a duplicate layer in the layers palette. I've tried Ctrl/J plus the pop-up edit menu. Menu is greyed out. I've looked at 'Preferences' but can see no issues.  Any help appreciated.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 19, 2018)

Looks like a bug. Being addressed at the official Adobe feedback site: Photoshop 20.0.1: Most functions in Edit, Image, Layer, Select and Filter grayed out for image opened from Lightroom Classic | Photoshop Family Customer Community

Suggested workaround for now is to have PS open before you try the "Edit in...." option.


----------



## HibbyAl (Nov 19, 2018)

Found an Adobe official workaround:
In order - launch Photoshop CC then Lightroom Classic CC and finally 'Edit in Photoshop CC'.
All menus now active ... everything ok.

I assume a known bug that will be fixed at next upgrade.


----------



## zepp2010 (Dec 15, 2018)

I'm starting to hate Adobe updates. They seem to break something every time. Shockingly bad QC.  I have to wait until others have 'beta tested' Adobe's updates before committing.


----------



## Philippe Coudé du Foresto (Dec 15, 2018)

Unfortunately, it doesn't seem to be fixed in 8.1 (at least on my computer).


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 15, 2018)

Philippe Coudé du Foresto said:


> Unfortunately, it doesn't seem to be fixed in 8.1 (at least on my computer).


That’s because this is a bug in Photoshop, not in Lightroom.


----------



## thommy (Dec 16, 2018)

JohanElzenga said:


> That’s because this is a bug in Photoshop, not in Lightroom.


A more relevant comment  would probably be - why wasn't it fixed in November 2018 (version 20.0.1) release of Photoshop?

Thommy


----------



## Chris Wimlett (Dec 16, 2018)

I think the bug first appeared in v2.0.1.  Ticking _Disable the Home Screen_ in in PS CC's Peferences/General tab is another workaround.  I'd be surprised if this wasn't fixed in the next Photoshop update, but then life's full of surprises.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 16, 2018)

I have it on good authority that it should be fixed in the next Photoshop update. At least the workarounds are fairly simple for now.


----------

